# On-Location Freelance Photographer | m/f | English



## GetYourGuide (Apr 20, 2012)

GetYourGuide.com is a booking website for tours and activities ranging from jeep safaris to swimming with sharks. We are one of the fastest growing startups in the travel business! GetYourGuide partners with Lastminute, Tripadvisor, Kayak, and many other online platforms to help make your next vacation or weekend adventure memorable. Now, with more than 10,000 tour and activity offerings (and counting!) were seeking to improve our tour photo quality with a team of On-Location Freelance Photographers.


*Job Tasks*

Produce high quality, stunning, commercial photos for GetYourGuides products in your city
Go on scheduled tours & activities (free of charge)
Touch up photos in post-production

*Your Profile*

Live in Amsterdam, Barcelona, Berlin, Dresden, Dubai, Dublin, Hamburg, Istanbul, Las Vegas, Lisbon, London, Miami, Munich, New York, Paris, Prague, Rome, San Francisco, Venice or Vienna
Fluent English speaker
Experienced photographers with a sensitive eye for detail
Experienced in Photoshop, Lightroom or other photography programs
Capable of working independently and proactively
Passionate about travel and exploring your city
Have a DSLR camera
*Why join us?*

Fixed rate per approved photo
Be part of a worldwide project to create amazing photo content for viewers around the world
Go on GetYourGuide tours & activities for free
Extend your freelance experience that will enhance your CV
Develop knowledge about what constitutes a travel web image that excites and sells
*How to apply?*

Please send us your CV, a letter of motivation and your portfolio(link preferred) to coker@getyourguide.com with the subject line On-Location Freelance Photographer
Attach 5 current photos of your city that show viewers how magnificent your city is and make them want to visit
Photos should be formatted as pdf.
You can touch up the photos but please dont use filters


Our goal is to have the best picture content showcasing the best travel experiences worldwide. We think we are doing something special by creating photos that millions of travelers around the world will see. Its an exciting time for us and would love to have you on board to help us achieve this!

Were looking forward to hearing from you!


----------

